# Morton Bay Sunday 15th



## Guest (Dec 15, 2007)

I just read in the paper that there have been some Longtail Tuna and School Mackerel caught around the beacons in the Bay.

Anybody care to join me on Sunday the 15th?


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2007)

How can you be in two places at one time.

Another wasted thread by Zone, so where did you go today, was it Palm Beach, Moreton Bay or the Gold Coast seaway?

Post for one trip and someone might join you. :lol:

Cheers


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2007)

Didn't you already post that already?

I think it is you that can't make up your mind. :lol:

Maybe I can be in 2 places at once because I'm so bloody good!

Do you actually even go fishing Sel? I haven't seen too many fishing reports by you. Maybe you need to come along with me on one of the trips I can't make my mind up about.


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Whys everybody always picking on zoney......he could be living in a parallel universe and made the silly mistake of posting in the wrong universe..........shiesh!....who hasn't done that. :? :lol:

What I want to know zone me man, how do you intend getting to the shipping beacons in Moreton Bay? The ones that produce the fish are a days paddle away.......can you sleep over night at a beacon. :?


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2007)

Gra stop trying to make trouble.



> What I want to know zone me man, how do you intend getting to the shipping beacons in Moreton Bay? The ones that produce the fish are a days paddle away.......can you sleep over night at a beacon.


Several weeks ago I paddled out to some Beacons near Peel Island with Phoenix. I bet those weren't the ones that have the fish. I did look up at it and think Hmmmm one could lay out a sleeping bag up there. 

I hanging out to get off shore again. Any plans Paul?


----------



## couta1 (Sep 10, 2005)

good on ya zone for giving the offshore bash a go were ever you decide to paddle to....you will get results...and when it comes together you will say "wow thats bloody good fishing"


----------



## yaker (Aug 29, 2005)

gra said:


> I'll give you a mad mullet ?


Zone, steer clear if he's got some hairdresser's scissors in his hand! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2007)

Hey Gra, no hard feelings mate. I only made an innocent post about some trip ideas and I got jumped on for it.

The pull your head in was a bit harsh I know.............that's why I deleted it after I came back after getting some food in my guts.(sorry about that)

A lot of stuff gets said here mate. I didn't know this was such a serious place.

Of course I'm going to say stuff if Sel is going to have a go at me. He even sent me a nasty PM. He also said I am Boring.  and some other stuff. Apparently I am also trying to get my post count up also. Why I would care about that I don't know. I just want to catch fish, learn about catching fish, show people what I catch(as in have a brag) and help other people catch fish. Isn't that why most of us come here?

I think we should all try to think about what we say about other people before we say it. I too will try to heed my own words. I mean to say, most of us don't even know each other so we shouldn't judge each other until we actually meet each other. We might even like one another if we met. (Probably not hehe  )

Anyway, I'm not here to be deep and meaningful. Let's get back to catching some Pelagics this summer!
Offshore or Bust!


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2007)

Just wanted to post again to get my count up....................... 

Hey Couta, I want to try and get off shore as much as possible to get some experience, and catch something. I try to get out with you guys and anybody else with experience until I build up enough confident to do the odd solo trip.


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Zone said:


> Gra stop trying to make trouble.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your best bet would be to give Palm Beach or Tugan a go. The usual places in the bay where they chase the Mackerel and black kingfish are the shipping channels on the Eastern side. You might be able to get them in the Entrance Channel out from the mouth of the Brizzy river, but even that's a fair old hike. Also the mouth of the river can be very tortuous. A camp over at Moreton Island is another option, the south east QLD kayak fishing club is planing one in February, I think. :?

I'm quite happy catching Squire/snapper off Redcliffe. I often tow around a bit of live bait while fishing and although I've never landed a real big fish in the yak yet, Ive certainly been towed around by quite a few :shock: ......I'll get one sooner or later.


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2007)

Zone said:


> Of course I'm going to say stuff if Sel is going to have a go at me. He even sent me a nasty PM. He also said I am Boring.  and some other stuff.


Not a nasty word in it, just some good advice and yes the fact you bore me.

Food for thought there Zone, 

Cheers


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2007)

Let's just leave it at that.

That's enough.


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2007)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2007)

Zone said:


> Just wanted to post again to get my count up.......................


Haven't you realised yet, that the count only goes up when you post a new topic or post once on a new topic from someone else. If it went up everytime you posted on a thread, you would be legend status by now. :lol: :lol: :shock: :lol:

Cheers


----------

